# About.com- What to Do for Gas and Bloating



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

When people ask me what IBS is, I typically talk about the urgency of diarrhea, the struggle associated with chronic constipation, or the symptom of debilitating abdominal pain. I...View the full article


----------

